# Combining Stronglifts 5x5 with Insanity?



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

I would like to use Insanity for cardio and Stronglifts 5x5 for strenght. Is it a good idea? I don't have a high BF%, but want to get it a little bit lower, while adding strenght. ( I know 5x5 isn't hypertrophy and emphazises on strenght and not mass, but still )


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

not a good idea if you want to gain any muscle mass but you'll get a bit stronger and lose bodyfat if your diet is ok


----------



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

If i were to do one first than the other afterwards what would be best? Bulking then cutting or Cutting then bulking? Would Insanity be good for cutting?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

whats is it you want to achieve?


----------



## Joar.vea (Jul 13, 2013)

I want to build muscle, and get ripped. 5x5 would be a good starting point before doing some hypertrophy, right?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Send me $100 and I'll tell you how to get über ripped and bulked up in no 28 days... :whistling:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

not what i would recomend and it's not something thats going to happen quickly or easily the main thing you will have to sort out is diet, thats the key to both gaining and cutting..if you want to build muscle your far better with either a 3 day all body workout if your a begginer or a simple split routine as in back bi,chest tri,legs,shoulders..2 days on 1 off which i still do now..how much training have you done?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not certain what insanity cardio is (and Google didn't give me a quick answer) but too much cardio is a bad idea. You need rest and good nutrition to build muscle.

When you first start weight training most of the adaptations are neurological rather than size, so if you train with a small calorie deficit from your diet then you won't really limit progress and will drop some body fat.

Cardio is never essential for fat loss BTW, a calorie deficit is.

Generally, HIIT cardio is better when combined with strength training rather than steady state cardio. Some cardio is obviously good for cardio vascular health but don't get carried away.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

As stated above cardio isn't necessary to lose weight.

Hiit cardio fits in nicely with weight training.

No idea what this insanity thing is, sounds like a fad, a bit like Mr motivator and bum bags, not for me Beaky.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you will most likely burn out by combining the two.

Just do your 5x5 workouts and build some mass after that only make cardio related changes.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Insanity is a high intensity work out by Shaun t he does insanity, t25 and a few others I think he's in quite good shape not massive more men's health model maybe


----------

